# Catfish and Mbunas



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you guys know any catfish that would be compatible with mbuna cichlids? I would get synodontis but they're just too pricey! I was thinking maybe pictus. They don't even have to be catfsih aslong as thier bottom feeders like clown loaches.

any suggestions?


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

There are a lot of synodontis, some are expensive and some are not. Look around for "Lace catfish", which is usually what they call Synodontis Nigriventis. It's usually cheap ($6 each or so) and easy to find at a LFS. If you can't find it ask, sometimes they'll order it.

I know Pictus can work in some people's tanks, but I've never seen it last too long in a cichlid tank. Something always goes wrong.


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

Synodontis work very well, but there are always tanks where it doesn't work out.


----------



## ByTor (Feb 10, 2008)

I have 2 â€" Synodontis Brichardi (WC) in my Mbuna tank (my wife fell in love with them). Both are about 6 inches long and hold their own with the Mbuna, especially during feeding time â€" no one messes with their algae wafers! They are even active during the day now since theyâ€™ve adapted to the tank. 
Mike


----------



## ByTor (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's a picure of the guys


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have one bushy nose plecostomus that has become a part of the community. She's out in the open more often than I expected. For the most part the mbuna leave her alone, but every now and then, one of the cichlids invades her personal space and she'll headbutt them out of the way. She's active, has attractive polka dots, and cleaned all the brown algae from my rocks within 2 days of moving into the tank. And I only paid $9 for her (you can get smaller ones for less).


----------



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

I have had no troubles with my pictus cat in my all male tank with the largest fish of 7in being a nimbochromis fusco. Its pretty aggressive to other fish but the pictus seems to thrive, gets plenty to eat and is out playin in the filter current all day


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Synodontis nigriventris is the dwarf upside down catfish. This fish prefers soft water, and isn't as robust as many other species, with very mixed results with aggressive cichlids such as mbuna.

The true lace catfish is Synodontis nigrita. It does fairly well with mbuna.

In my opinion, the best Synodontis with mbuna are multipunctatus, or eupterus, in terms of typical availability and price. I've kept Syno. brichardi, and to be honest had mixed results with mbuna, and they aren't that available. Great Syno though.

Pictus cats can work with Haps, but again a mixed result in with mbuna, as their softer skin can easily be damaged by mbuna.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I didn't know there were so many other types of synos. The only problem is I find can't seem to find them? :-?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

rrcoolj -- I live in Maryland, too, and have seen syndontis at all three of the fish stores I frequent in the Rockville-ish area. If you want info, send me a PM. I currently have four multipunctatus and they are FAB fish!


----------



## drakedeming (May 16, 2008)

The store in fredrick md, I think it is bills had many many different syn's last friday.


----------

